# freie Kapazitäten SPS-Programmierung/ Elektroplanung



## Luna1970 (13 April 2011)

Wir sind eine bundesweit tätige Ingenieurdienstleistungsfirma mit Sitz in Ludwigshafen und einer Niederlassung in Leuna.
Wir  bieten Engineering und entsprechende Serviceleistungen (u.a.  SPS-Programmierung und Elektroplanung) rund um die Industrie- und  Prozessautomation, die Sicherheitstechnik und den Anlagenbau für unsere  Kunden an.
Mit eigenen Lizenzen für EPLAN, RUPLAN und AutoCad können wir darüber hinaus unsere Kunden unterstützen.
Unsere Firma hat freie Kapazitäten und bietet diese gerne an.

http://www.ikf-gmbh.de/


----------



## Markus (19 April 2011)

und wie heißt die firma?


----------



## Luna1970 (19 April 2011)

www.IKF-GmbH.de


----------



## zotos (19 April 2011)

IKF aus Ludwigshafen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Da war mal ein Link zur Homepage der wohl wieder entfernt wurde.

[EDIT]
Zu langsam
[/EDIT]


----------



## Luna1970 (19 April 2011)

So ist es. IKF GmbH aus Ludwigshafen.


----------

